# Vinyl wrinkles a little on lettering with hat heat press



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

Some of the lettering on my hats are wrinkling a little. Will this wear okay, and what is causing it? Too much pressure, not enough, need a bigger platten. Would sure appreciate some pointers, 
Thanks, lindaschallenge


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Linda - I've done a few hats with vinyl and found that mine wrinkles as well, but it's due to the curve of the hat not matching exactly the curve of my platen.

The work around I've found (thanks Plan B) was to put a folded wash cloth under the hat onto the platen, and it helps to conform the hat to the press and vice versa. It's not perfect, but it has elminated alot of the troubles I had at first.


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

Have you heard of anyone complaining about them not holding up? I press a couple of times just to make sure. I use that extra pad from stahl's that you can fold different ways and thickness. That is why I thought maybe I need to get a bigger platten. The only one I got was the standard one that came with the press. 
Can I ask what you charge for your hats when you have about 2 lines of writing on them? I get mine for $1.60 to $2.05 and sell them for $6.00 for one and more than one 5.50. This last one wanted 50 but when I told him $5.50 he just took 25 for now. I don't want to charge too much but I want to get a little extra when I get done. Would sure appreciate your opinion and what price range you have on yours. I buy from Adams Hats so far and Imprints. The shipping is a lot cheaper on Adams, especially when I don't want to keep a lot of extras on hand. I work from my home, space is an issue.
Thanks for answering my post so quickly.
Linda with lindaschallenge


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I try to keep all my hats at $8/up for simple text or patches. I don't sell a ton of them, not much call for them yet, so I'm not sure if that's a good price or not. It's mostly one-off stuff for friends/family/acquaintances as far as my hat sales go.


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm afraid if I sold them for around here for $8.00 I would not be able to sell them. I haven't sold hats long. Just got my press in about Sept. last year. 
This last one was a returning customer, but the last time he had his own hats, and I charged him $2.50 each then. I figure if I keep my prices down some, and maybe come out a little ahead, them may keep coming back. 
I live around smaller towns too. As far as family, I for sure don't make any on them because they usually get them free, I tell them just to advertise for me!!!!!!
Thanks again, Linda


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't offer hats as a general rule, but if someone requests them, then I do them. LOL


----------



## customistic (Feb 10, 2009)

I fixed my hat press problem by doing this:

I cut up a bad hoodie and made multiple sized strips, and layer then in the middle, from smallest to biggest like this...










There's about 20 strips starting from 1" to the length of the planten.

I also gradually made a curve at the top placing the strips strategically to keep the top of the hat from getting that crease it it, then I secured them with two rubber bands at the top.










Then take the final peice of hoodie and cover the rubber bands.










Works everytime.

FYI, I carry flexfit hats and trucker hats, and price them at $20 for a flex fit, and $15 for a trucker, each.


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestion and pictures. I did get me a bigger platten. I only had the one that came with the press. I have not had a chance to try it yet. I just did get an order for 5 hats. There is no way I would be able to sell any hats around this area for 15.00 & up. 
Especially if they buy a dozen or more. I try to get a good quality hat that is standard in fit, and cheaper so I can keep my price down. For sure won't get rich, but atleast get my cost back and then some. 
Thanks again, I will give your suggestion a try. 
lindaschallenge (believe me, that name I gave myself is the perfect name for me,it is all a challenge for me!!!!!!!


----------



## customistic (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a store in a mall, and mostly sell one-offs. This price takes into consideration that the likelihood of messing up a hat is way higher than a shirt (because of the problems with the press) and that, for instance, a flex fit hat is $7 wholesale, and a shirt is $2 wholesale, so if i mess up one hat I have basically made no money. Of course, if the customer purchases more, the price goes down, but relatively considering the intricacy of the design and such.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

$7.00 a hat for flex fit wholesale? You're paying waaaaayyyyyy ttttooooo much. You try www.ottocap.com ?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

customistic said:


> I fixed my hat press problem by doing this:
> 
> I cut up a bad hoodie and made multiple sized strips, and layer then in the middle, from smallest to biggest like this...
> 
> ...


WOW!!! 
Thanks so much for this GREAT post w/picts!!!

I am getting ready to buy a hat press and this was just the kind of "tip" I was looking for!!

thanks!


----------



## CreativeInk (Sep 17, 2011)

Yep i found otto too and the prices are great  and a TON of choices  gl i can't wait to get my cap press. I only got one extra platen for it though. There was a special this month. I'll probably invest in the extra platens in the future. Thanks for the info.


----------



## BettyK (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm pretty new to my hat press and just did my first one.... mine wrinkled a little too.... my question is, do I use the teflon sheet when pressing? I did and I thought maybe that is why it wrinkled... thanks


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

You really need to have a platen with the right curvature to match the hat you or pressing or the hat will wrinkle.
My cheapo trick is to fold up a paper towel or old shirt and bunch it up inside the center of the hat to get the curve right. I fold it so it fills the center-top of the hat and thins out across the platen. 
Kinda hard to explain without showing ya, but it works for me every-time.


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

BettyK said:


> I'm pretty new to my hat press and just did my first one.... mine wrinkled a little too.... my question is, do I use the teflon sheet when pressing? I did and I thought maybe that is why it wrinkled... thanks


A lot of budget presses don't have the right curve or are too tall respective to the face of the cap. You can try a farmer fix like mentioned and maybe get by but it's a PIA. As for teflon I just use a small piece of parchment paper (baking paper NOT wax paper). Hats are enough of a pain that if the vinyl carrier covers everything (single layer for example) then I just skip it. You might want some heat capable tape too to keep things lined up. Good luck. There is plenty of margin in hats if you can market the vinyl.


----------



## outofround (Dec 3, 2015)

customistic said:


> I fixed my hat press problem by doing this:
> 
> I cut up a bad hoodie and made multiple sized strips, and layer then in the middle, from smallest to biggest like this...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip I am having a similar issue and was working to this kind of fix. The pictures helped. I used push pins on the final layer to hold it all on


----------



## yonkk (Jan 25, 2017)

Fixed the Problem. Same problem here. MY platen bad fit on the hats. I tried adding foam and cloth Trying to pad the platten. I found that a 5 inch roll of duct tape fit the hat inside perfect. I had a friend make one from wood. He traced the roll of duct to a 4x4 piece of wood and cut it with a band saw and reused the blue foam to cushion the top. But I just unscrewed the top of platten and replaced with one made from wood. They don't make it easy to post pic. If you need I will email a pic, [email protected].


----------



## Staycemm (Oct 10, 2016)

These posts are helpful, but when I added additional materials to either the cap, or the actual platen, the TOP platen/heating platen no longer fits the curve of the press....or that's how it is with me...I have a Stahl's Hotronix with every platen they make for it...5 platens...it just seems like the curve/design is not right. If I'm pressing caps with no fused buckram, they do a lot better, but most of my customers are men who want a mid profile, fused buckram, trucker type...like the Richardson caps...and then there's the problem of finally getting the design down nice, only to find that the cap is bent towards the top from the pressure of the opress! Is anyone else finding this to be true? As expensive as these cap platens are, and each additional platen, it would be really nice if they would work correctly!!! JUST TICKS ME OFF!!! 
I've had my cap press for about 5 years
Been doing shirts for about 25 years!


----------



## ellebeth (Aug 17, 2017)

can you share a picture of how you fold it?


----------



## ellebeth (Aug 17, 2017)

so you replaced the top & bottom? please share pics.


----------

